# Weidmüller PZ3



## robiman (30 April 2012)

bei meiner PZ3 habe ich immer bei kleinen Querschnitten so ab 0,75 abwärts das Problem 
das die Kraft der Zange scheinbar viel zu groß ist und die Aderendhülse fast komplett zerstört wird.
Nach den Preßvorgang lässt sie die Hülse kaum aus der Zange entfernen. 
Geht das irgendwie einzustellen oder besser ein anderes Model für die kleinen Sachen benutzen?

Ich benutze diese Modell
http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eib...5b9ba227604debae500699/Product/View/NS1702172


----------



## zotos (30 April 2012)

Bitte nicht als Beleidigung auffassen aber ich habe es schon Live erlebt. Benutzt Du auch die passenden Aderendhülsen? Ich habe mal einen Elektriker gesehen der für Querschnitte <= 1,5mm² immer die 1,5mm² Hülsen verwendet hatte.

Mir persönlich gefällt diese Zange eh nicht das ist doch die wo mehrere Bleche in einander greifen und ein Trapezpressung daraus macht?

Edit: dem Link gefolgt und festgestellt das es so eine ist. 

PS: Ich finde die PZ6 Roto immer noch klasse die kostet aber locker das doppelte.


----------



## jabba (30 April 2012)

Kann ich so bestätigen, für <0,75mm² werden die Hülsen selbst wenn diese nicht direkt kaputt gehen, so verändert , das diese spätestens beim an/ablkemmen durchbrechen.
Gerade bei Endschalterleitung 0,14 fällt das auf.

Ich nehme daher vorzugsweise auch die  PZ6 Roto o.ä.


----------



## Schelka (18 Mai 2012)

Kenne das Problem auch - aber seit wir die PZ6 Roto verwenden klappt das auch mit den 0,14mm²


----------



## robiman (22 Mai 2012)

na ja wenigsten weis ich jetzt da meine PZ3 noch "normal" ist 

ich hab mit jetzt ein Model wie dieses hier zugelegt
http://www.sahego.de/crimpzange-fuer-aderendhuelsen-10-mm2-rennsteig-ve-1-stueck/a-321056/?ReferrerID=7

schein erstmal gut zu funktionieren bei kleinen Querschnitten


----------

